# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Meg Alexander out at KFOR

## Tydude

https://twitter.com/thelostogle/stat...80973644726272



> TheLostOgle: So, Meg Alexander is out at @kfor. More details tomorrow in TLO.

----------


## GoOKC1991

Wow

Meg Alexander is out at KFOR Channel 4? | The Lost Ogle

----------


## venture

So she'll be on KWTV in about 6 months? lol

----------


## Dustin

Meg tried too hard to be funny at times when it wasn't needed.  She's no comedian.  She also, at times, seemed to be...........out of it. 

Maybe KFOR is preparing for their new studio by getting rid of some older faces and bringing in the younger anchors.  A modern news cast for a modern set?

----------


## JohnH_in_OKC

I vote for Lacey Lett as her replacement.  She's quirky, smart, driven & a great news presenter and conversationalist. Plus she's an Oklahoman. I've never met her, but I like what I see on TV!

Does anyone agree?

----------


## Urbanized

I know Lacey pretty well. I hope this turns into an opportunity for her, whether it means full-time mornings with Ali Meyer going to later broadcasts, or Lacey going herself. Regarding her Okieness, it's not an act. She is very 405/OK proud, and spent some of her years leading up to this gig doing travel segments for the Chickasaw Nation's Oklatravel.net and co-hosting the Oklahoma Rock Show on The Spy. She's good people.

----------


## Throckmorton

Meg has yet to say anything herself on Twitter about the situation, but if this retweet is any indication, she's more than a little salty at KFOR:

_Meg Alexander retweeted
SAINT LAN @KC7RUN    17h 17 hours ago

KFOR IN #OKC FIRED THE ONLY THING THAT WAS HONEST ABOUT ITS BROADCAST [ @newsmommy ]. NO MORE @KFOR FOR THIS FAMILY!_

----------


## okatty

Maybe they will move Emily Sutton over to news just so Mike Morgan won't yell at her out in the field during spring twister coverage this year!

That retweet had some salt, pepper and other seasonings!

----------


## GoOKC1991

There was this tweet two days before she was let go, maybe just a coincidence, but something to think about.

newsmommy Beautiful sunny snow day. Wish my work would get canceled.#newsneverstops

----------


## td25er

Anybody know how old she is?  I could see her being like 55.  She tries hard to look young.

----------


## adaniel

Not gonna lie, she slurred her speech to the point where I seriously questioned if she didn't have a glass or two on the commercial break. But I'll cut her a break and say that was just a normal speech impediment. 

Otherwise, she was affable and upbeat. I can't think why she would be replaced. News biz is cold-blooded.

----------


## venture

> Anybody know how old she is?  I could see her being like 55.  She tries hard to look young.


I think you are talking about Robin Marsh. :-P

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Anybody know how old she is?  I could see her being like 55.  She tries hard to look young.


55 is old? LOL

----------


## kevinpate

> 55 is old? LOL


My sentiment as well JerseyB.

----------


## Bellaboo

> My sentiment as well JerseyB.


And mine.......

----------


## Mel

ditto!  :Wink:

----------


## rezman

Latasha Givens is gone too.

----------


## JohnH_in_OKC

It's too bad for Meg & Latasha, but I'll bet "consultants" had something to do with their contracts ending. 

I'd bring back Paige Hill from Nashville as either Latasha's or Meg's replacement and/or (as I previously mentioned on this thread) move Lacey Lett from the morning zoo on Channel 43 back to real anchoring/news reporting in the evening.  Like Linda Cavanaugh, she sparkles up the news with her wit and unpredictability.  She is very smart, well spoken & gets her countries, cities and streets pronounced correctly. (I think Paige Hill likely has all these characteristics as well. I've not yet met either lady.)

----------


## jn1780

> Latasha Givens is gone too.


Didn't Givens just decide to go back home?

----------


## bradh

> Didn't Givens just decide to go back home?


yes i think that is correct, appeared to go out on her own terms

----------


## kelroy55

> yes i think that is correct, appeared to go out on her own terms


Probably saw the writing on the wall

----------


## Tritone

I just hope that anyone in power at KFOR who might read this, please, please, please, no baby talkers.  There are still a few adults who watch your station.

----------


## Dustin

> I just hope that anyone in power at KFOR who might read this, please, please, please, no baby talkers.  There are still a few adults who watch your station.


This.  They need to take notes from KOCO.

----------


## Brett

> I vote for Lacey Lett as her replacement.  She's quirky, smart, driven & a great news presenter and conversationalist. Plus she's an Oklahoman. I've never met her, but I like what I see on TV!
> 
> Does anyone agree?




Surely you jest! 

It is painful to watch Lacey Lett trying to correctly read the teleprompter and talking with her hands while manning the anchor desk. I've even seen Ali Meyer glare in contempt when she has to co-anchor with her.

----------


## rezman

> I just hope that anyone in power at KFOR who might read this, please, please, please, no baby talkers.  There are still a few adults who watch your station.


This...  Speaking of which, that Matt Posgai wears me out. He's like the Mr. Rogers of meteorologists. I split my news viewing amongst the local channels,  but  I've gotten to the point that if he is doing the weather, I change channels.

----------


## JohnH_in_OKC

> Surely you jest! 
> 
> It is painful to watch Lacey Lett trying to correctly read the teleprompter and talking with her hands while manning the anchor desk. I've even seen Ali Meyer glare in contempt when she has to co-anchor with her.


I don't usually watch Channel 43's morning news because silly news doesn't appeal to me. But when Lacey did the 4 AM news solo, I thought she did a really good job. While writing this, I turned to Rise & Shine on Channel 43 & her solo news presentation confirms my earlier belief -- that she's fun to watch. She just did a couple of her hand gestures & in my opinion, I think her gestures enhanced the stories she was reading. Her gestures distinguish herself from the usual staid newscaster delivery of the news.

----------


## Dubya61

> This.  They need to take notes from KOCO.


If they take any notes from KOCO, I hope they discover better grammar than KOCO's writers.  One of my pet peeves duplication of the subject of a sentence.  For example:  The Thunder, they are on a roll.  KOCO presenters, they do this all the time! (another example, lol).

----------


## okatty

> If they take any notes from KOCO, I hope they discover better grammar than KOCO's writers.  One of my pet peeves duplication of the subject of a sentence.  For example:  The Thunder, they are on a roll.  KOCO presenters, they do this all the time! (another example, lol).


The sports guy is really bad about this.   I watch KOCO until the sports appears and then CLICK!

----------


## AAC2005

There was a decent Asian female reporter at KFOR (NOT Ashley Cringin') who they seemed to dump every story on before she disappeared. Is KFOR _that_ bad, or is it really just a "stepping stone" for reporters?

----------


## Mel

I hate to see anyone lose their job. Been there, done that. I'm sure she will not have much trouble finding another job. I do have a amusing story about when she first arrived on the scene. She was at a media personnel  charity event. It was a flag football event. I was sitting on the bench with Lisa Mirick, who was pretending to be a honorary coach. Meg found out the hard way that you should wear a little extra underneath your gym shorts besides a thong. Right in front of the bench. A sight I will take to my grave. Poor thing pulled up her shorts and ran to their van and stayed there.

----------


## FritterGirl

> There was a decent Asian female reporter at KFOR (NOT Ashley Cringin') who they seemed to dump every story on before she disappeared. Is KFOR _that_ bad, or is it really just a "stepping stone" for reporters?


Quin Tran was there for years. Is that who you are speaking about?

----------


## Tritone

Quin Tran is a reporter on Discover Oklahoma on Saturday nights.

----------


## rte66man

> Probably saw the writing on the wall


She announced on her last newscast that she was moving to Atlanta with her husband. I wish her the best.  She was the reason I watched KFOR's Saturday news.

----------


## rte66man

> It's too bad for Meg & Latasha, but I'll bet "consultants" had something to do with their contracts ending. 
> 
> I'd bring back Paige Hill from Nashville as either Latasha's or Meg's replacement and/or (as I previously mentioned on this thread) move Lacey Lett from the morning zoo on Channel 43 back to real anchoring/news reporting in the evening.  Like Linda Cavanaugh, she sparkles up the news with her wit and unpredictability.  She is very smart, well spoken & gets her countries, cities and streets pronounced correctly. (I think Paige Hill likely has all these characteristics as well. I've not yet met either lady.)


As long as they dump Cavanaugh.  She is the MOST unctuous person on any OKC station.  Also a very unpleasant person when out in public.

----------


## AAC2005

..

----------


## AAC2005

> Quin Tran was there for years. Is that who you are speaking about?


I don't think so, at least that name (Quin Tran) isn't ringing any bells. This reporter seemed to appear out of nowhere - I want to say in early to mid 2014 - reported on anything and everything, and disappeared just as quickly.

----------


## boscorama

Does this have anything to do with Abby Broyles' increased presence? Lord have mercy.

----------

